# Paphinia cristata ‘Cardinal’s Roost’ AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Sep 22, 2013)

Paphinia cristata ‘Cardinal’s Roost’ AM/AOS


----------



## Trithor (Sep 22, 2013)

That is very unusual, and the pictures are beautiful and crisp too. (I really need to pay a bit more attention to taking my pictures)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2013)

Wonderful flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 22, 2013)

lovely colour


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## TDT (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful color! I love that lip!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 23, 2013)

Beauties!!!! (that I killed some of ! Do you have a special growing tip?) Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 23, 2013)

Not really Jean. It has been grown for a while a mix or NZ Sphagnum moss and coarse perlite. It was in that mix when I bought it last winter, I repoted in the same mix in spring. The grower told me to water often. I give it low light, intermediate temps (cooler last winter, min 13 at night). Maybe less water in winter. High air movement.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> That is very unusual, and the pictures are beautiful and crisp too. (I really need to pay a bit more attention to taking my pictures)




It was not easy to take a decent picture of this plant since the flowers look at the floor and since the light is not very good in the living room. I usually use a tripod indoor but not this time because my tripod was too tall. I decided to use the stab. fonction of the lens, to select ISO 800 and to crawl on the living room floor....


----------



## Trithor (Sep 23, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> It was not easy to take a decent picture of this plant since the flowers look at the floor and since the light is not very good in the living room. I usually use a tripod indoor but not this time because my tripod was too tall. I decided to use the stab. fonction of the lens, to select ISO 800 and to crawl on the living room floor....



True dedication! Only time I crawl on the living room floor is after a couple too many scotches!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> True dedication! Only time I crawl on the living room floor is after a couple too many scotches!




:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 24, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Not really Jean. It has been grown for a while a mix or NZ Sphagnum moss and coarse perlite. It was in that mix when I bought it last winter, I repoted in the same mix in spring. The grower told me to water often. I give it low light, intermediate temps (cooler last winter, min 13 at night). Maybe less water in winter. High air movement.



Merci Lise !!!!
I have to try more of them! I should get a new herrerae by saturday!
Jean


----------



## lepetitmartien (Sep 24, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful capturing of one good looking flower


----------



## Stone (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a beautiful species. I just got a seedling, hope it turns out like yours!!


----------



## raymond (Oct 5, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 5, 2013)

It is still in bloom. The first 2 spikes are now gone and there are some other new ones!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2013)

A true blooming machine:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow! Great growing on this difficult species!


----------



## Evergreen (Oct 14, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------

